
Mobile App Benefits for Business: Ten Reasons to Invest - eugeniyakorotya
https://da-14.com/blog/mobile-app-benefits-business-ten-reasons-invest
======
sharemywin
nearly 85 percent smartphone app time concentrated top five apps

[https://marketingland.com/nearly-85-percent-smartphone-
app-t...](https://marketingland.com/nearly-85-percent-smartphone-app-time-
concentrated-top-five-apps-report-191624)

